# Dead leaves and brown grass?



## steven (Dec 30, 2011)

I keep my 4mo sulcata inside and recently it texas its gotten nice enough to go outside. He really likes to munch on dead dry leaves and dead brown grass. Sometimes even twigs. Is this okay for them?


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2011)

not sure about twigs, but as long as the leaves and grass are not on the Do Not feed list.. then dry/dead shouldnt matter.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 30, 2011)

Depending on the tree/plant...dead leaves...and even some twigs are fine! Brown grass is just another word for fiber


----------



## steven (Dec 30, 2011)

awesome thanks. its an oak tree, and that seems to be an edible. thanks again!


----------



## jaizei (Dec 30, 2011)

Actually, Oak is toxic.


----------



## steven (Dec 30, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Actually, Oak is toxic.



from what I have read, that is the consensus... in the spring. The small oaks, and fresh leaves are toxic (due to the oil in them or something). This is dried, and it was only about 1 leaf total. Know anymore about this subject?


----------



## jaizei (Dec 30, 2011)

Much of the information seems to pertain more to livestock rather than tortoises. From what I've read, it is (most) dangerous when it makes up a large portion of the diet, so an occasional leaf shouldn't hurt. It is the fresher, new growth that is most toxic and toxicity decreases as the leaves mature. 

But I'd still err on the side of caution.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2011)

A lot of roach keepers advocate putting DEAD oak leaves in with their roach colonies. I've done it with several oak species and many roach species and had no problems. Most roach keepers are pretty careful to point out that it needs to be dead, dry, weathered, oak leaves and NEVER green ones.

Personally, I would not let a baby tortoise have access to oak leaves, either dead or alive. For a big adult, I think its much less of a concern.


----------



## steven (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Tom! i won't let him have it again, was just curious. Roaches are resilient little buggers, but as you said, they are dead, dry and weathered.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, and the dry grass is just like hay. No problem.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 30, 2011)

When my tortoises are outside, I let them decide what they want to eat. All the stories that I have read involving oak leaf toxicity was from horses gorging on windfall oak tree branches. So, a full gut of fresh oak leaves - probably not good. The occasional leaf? I personally wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## steven (Dec 31, 2011)

He is still very active and regular, so we are good!


----------



## Katherine (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine eat dead plant matter and grass all the time; ESP during the winter when lots of the enclosure plants die or go to bolt; I wouldn't be concerned. As far as oak leaves go; I have some huuuuge live oaks on my property and my box turtles hibernaculum is chock full of oak leaves as a result; interestingly I have NEVER seen them eat one... Almost like they know? Since you have the ability to feed your tortoise whatever you choose I would recommend feeding him/her the most natural diet you can emulate (ie mostly grasses) and agree with the previous posters who generally said "why risk it?" in regards to oak leaves. Better to be safe then sorry and while there is no significant oakleaf toxicology studies for your particular species(to my knowledge) there is quite a bit of evidence of the damage it can do in other animals so to me it seems wise to avoid or at least limit contact with oak leaves if your tortoise is prone to eating them. Glad your little bigger is doing well; if that's him in your signature picture he is mighty cute!


----------



## steven (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, he eats everything or at least tries. So ill just keep an eye out. And thanks that is him, still a young'n


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Feb 8, 2012)

sounds exactly like my little sully, ted will carry a stick around in his mouth like a dog trying to munch on it, he never can though haha.. but he tends to munch on dead grass and leaves too, maybe just curiosity? cuz he will only take a bite or two and move on, but he does it to EVERY leaf lol so i dunno, 

thats making me very curious as to why they do that lol maybe just because its crunch and they like it haha


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 8, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Depending on the tree/plant...dead leaves...and even some twigs are fine! Brown grass is just another word for fiber


 
Ours eat dead leaves and dead brown grass as well.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 9, 2012)

Twigs I'm not sure about but I'm sure its not a problem, as far as dead stuff goes there is no harm at all but there is less nutritional value in the dead stuff.


----------



## batchick (Mar 25, 2012)

I find the dead leaves thing so strange. Most times when our tortoise (who lives outside in our garden) comes to eat the food we put out, he'll take a few munches of the fresh greens and any veg and then will turn 180 and munch, noisily, on any dead leaves he can find. I guess he knows what his body needs. They say that angulates are a bit goat-like in their dietary needs, preferring scrubby scraps to 'better' food. 
I just keep making sure he's got options in case he wants to luxuriate a little.


----------

